# Super glittery look!!



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 21, 2008)

Hello, everybody!

I did this look, which I think is great for a night out. It's very easy to do. I can't wait to test it outside my house! LOL!
I used a glitter e/s from a Brazilian brand called Contém 1g, and I don't know another e/s you can use instead of that. Sorry!
I loved the look, but the e/s hurt so much my skin when I took it off!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I focused mainly on the eyes. I just fixed my face a little bit to take the pictures.
Please ignore my pijama!!! 
Ah! This is my first tutorial, so, please, bare with me! I'll get better with time.

Products used

Eyes:
Eyelash curler 
Contém 1g concealer as primer 
Avon Daring Definition Mousse Mascara 
Avon Glimmersticks for eyes - Black 
Cores e Brilhos e/s- White 
Cores e Brilhos e/s- Black
Contém 1g Glitter e/s
Eye Kohl - Black
Jordana - White Eyepencil

Face: 
Cores e Brilhos Compact Powder 
Contém 1g Concealer 
Vult Blush Nº3 










That's the main product for this look.

1 - Start with concealer around your eyes and on eyelids. I use it as a primer.





2 - Protect yourself against fall out!! When I was applying the eyeshadow, I could see it flying around me!! Compact powder will do the trick.





3 - Using the black kohl, cover your entire lid. It doesn't have to be even. It's just a base for the black e/s. Don't go too much above the crease.





4 - Using your black eyeshadow, go over the kohl, covering your entire lid. I went up untill the crease.





5 - Now, using a q-tip, you're going to shape the eyes, and making it more even and clean. Blend the edges a little bit, so you don't have any harsh line.





6 - Using a  big fluffy e/s brush, you're going to apply the glitter e/s.





And this is a shot of the e/s.





7 - Now, with gentle strokes, place the glitter e/s all over the lid. Don't pass the crease line.





8 - Line your bottom lashline with black eyeliner. I used also a little bit of black eyeshadow, just to make it really black.





9 - Take your angled brush, dip into the glitter e/s, and go over the bottom lashline.





10 - I'm using white eyeshadow as a highlighter here, on the browbone untill the crease, blending into the black glittery e/s.





10- Curl your eyelashes.





11 - Wear lots and lots of mascara! If you have falsies, even better!





12 - Clean fall outs with your super fancy fan brush.





And, the finished look:









































Enjoy!! C&C is very welcome!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## nikki (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 21, 2008)

oh....my....

I like the colors of the glitter/base...


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_oh....my....

I like the colors of the glitter/base...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, girls.

The name for this glitter in Portuguese is Fruta Cor. I can't find the translation to English! Sorry.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 22, 2008)

that's awesome!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2008)

That is gorgeous!  Thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 22, 2008)

love the glittery look!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 25, 2008)

don't you just luv glitter!!
wow gr8 tut


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 25, 2008)

Love the glitter! Yum


----------



## glamBelle (Jun 27, 2008)

This is such a pretty look! Great tutorial!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, girls!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 29, 2008)

I think you did amazing your first go round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the good work


----------

